# Kefir for IBSD



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello

I've been drinking milk kefir for about 2 yrs (currently on a 1 month break from it) and I'm thinking of starting it again.

I started it originally with the aim of importing good bacteria in my system and at least, it didn't seem to cause any harm. Milk is usually pretty bad for my IBSD, but milk kefir didn't irritate my bowels. Where it really did good, was in my stomach, where I used to have pretty bad digestion and reflux. These symptoms were pretty much lessened by kefir.

The usual preparation for me was two days of fermentation and 1 glass of milk kefir every night.

I wonder if anyone else uses kefir for their IBSD and what quantity, fermentation, etc.

Also, does anyone know if kefir finally reaches the intestines or is it destroyed by stomach acids ?


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I have ibsc and drink kefir daily in a smoothie. This is after I stopped for a few months after I guess I drank too much and it really messed me up! Now I stick to about 8oz daily and haven't noticed much of a difference but I also haven't had any neg reactions which for me = success


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

maelayma

How much time do you allow it for fermentation ?

I've read 1 day for IBSC and 2 days for IBSD and that's what I did, but I'm thinking of increasing the days to 3.


----------



## AnnaIreland (Oct 4, 2015)

hi Athan,

I remember seeing this show...hopefully you'll be able to watch the link..

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/superfoods-the-real-story/on-demand/60960-004

What's interesting is that they make the presenter drink Kefir consistently for a while(I think 2 weeks if I recall), then they did tests to see if it effected her intestinal flora..so in other words did the kefir reach where it was supposed to? There was no evidence to suggest that it made any difference.

Worth a watch!

All the best,

Anna


----------



## IBS2 (Feb 7, 1999)

I was reading the reviews for a new book on the microbiome diet and one of the reviewers, while not giving the book a great review, mentioned that she has IBS-D and the one part of the diet, that being drinking Kefir, caused a dramatic improvement in her IBS. Certainly Kefir provides probiotics, and with so much written about the microbiome she have found the right microbe to help her. From the prior posts on this topics seems Kefir might help and probably won't hurt.


----------



## vanilla_bean (Mar 1, 2015)

I tried a couple of different types of kefir but it always upset my stomach (lactose intolerance). It's unfortunate, as I am a health nut and know it's really good for you! I've read tons of success stories of consuming kefir with IBS.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Vanilla, there is also water kefir (no lactose)


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

vanilla_bean

As I said before, even though milk doesn't agree with my IBSD, kefir fermented milk didn't cause me any trouble (I think that kefir is destroying the lactose).

Did you try your own kefir, or the super-market variations ?


----------

